# VERY odd coat markings...Fungal infection? Lacing?



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

So my filly came to me extrememly sunburned. She's been healing and getting far less sun time. Then we've had 2 weeks of rain off and on. Her back has started to show this very, very odd splotchy pattern. It almost looks like a giraffe's coat. 

Aside from the bite mark on her rump she came with, none of the hair is missing and the hair isn't clumping off. It feels healthy, though is still a bit dull. She was wormed a week ago, so I expect some coat health to return.

Anyone ever seen this? A friend linked me to something called "lacing". I've never heard of this. My thoughts were a possible fungal infection (she's the only one showing this "symptom") or a result of the sunburn? NO IDEA. Any advice or opinions would be helpful!

Poor little giraffe girl.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

What breed is she?

That is quite odd.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

subbing, i don't think i've seen something like that


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Sadly, unsure about the breed. Don't know anything about her parents. I CAN say she's a non-gaited breed. She is a frame sabino. 3/4 white.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

A few notes about "lacing":


"Also called _giraffe markings_, _marble_, _cobweb_ or _lace_
Can be from a fungal infection called rain rot or a blood disorder
Can be associated with appaloosa or pintos
Cause is unknown
Generally develops over time" (from The Equinest | 100% Horse Crap!)
I've never personally seen lacing on a horse.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Interesting. Gonna have to sub to this one, curious what the pros have to say.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Can you show us some pictures of the whole horse? It might help people to figure out what is going on.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Subbing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow pretty, my pony is sooty, he has lacing on his legs, not a fungal infection. You're horse I'm not so sure. You could give her a bubble bath with some antifungal shampoo - won't hurt and will rule it out.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Subbing. This is really strange!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

She's part leopard, hence the leopard print.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/what-do-you-see-131034/

Here is my color thread with her showing all her pictures. Across her back is the only place that's patterned like this. However, the same gold tones are all over her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Is it perhaps where the new hair is growing in not sun faded? When my black grows hair back from a scrape it's black instead of faded.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Lacing



Also called _giraffe markings_, _marble_, _cobweb_ or _lace_
Can be from a fungal infection called rain rot or a blood disorder
Can be associated with appaloosa or pintos
Cause is unknown
Generally develops over time
Australians call it _Catbacked_
looks like what your mare has.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I am going to pick up some anti fungal shampoo as suggested just to eliminat that any fungus is the cause. It very well may be healthy hair growing in beneath the dull, wormy coat. 

Either way, it is very interesting while it's there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

